# Any advice on growing these paphs



## Danielparry (Oct 15, 2020)

Im considering buying either paph prince edward of york or paph shin yi formosa 
Just woundering if anyone has had any experience growing these two paphs,
Which ones a slower grower ?
Or any other info on them,
or if there a harder cross to grow ?


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 15, 2020)

The early crosses of PEY were slow as molasses. I think if you got a modern cross (with line bred parents) it would be a different story. New roths are pretty fast growing compared to the ones you could get 30 years ago. And a heck of a lot cheaper...

I don't know anything about Shin Yi Formosa. I'd take the PEY myself.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 15, 2020)

You're more likely to get an unpleasantly-shaped flower from shin-yi formosa, but they will be about equal in terms of care.


----------



## Geek_it (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi folk. Just piggy backing on this thread...

Any advice on culture for the following?
I believe the first 3 are maudiae hybrids. 



Paph. Hilo Magic Shift '#1' x Paph. Hsyinying Carlos '#1'. 

Paph. Pitchweb '#2' x Paph. Hsinying Glory 'HOF' AM/AOS. 

Paph. Hilo Citron 'Giant Dorsal' x Paph. Spring Wolf 'New Horizon'

Paphiopedilum barbatum var nigritum x sib

here is my growing condition:

I under grow lights

Temp variation 

Ac setting: 61-71

Relative room temp 70F upwards to 78F

Relative humidity

-area without humidifier

40%-60%

-with humidifier up to 80%

Suggestion for media mix?


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 1, 2020)

I find all PEOYs are a bit slow. The SYF I have grow very fast. Pick medium sized healthy plants as the first priority. Worry about the flowers, later.


----------



## Geek_it (Nov 1, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> I find all PEOYs are a bit slow. The SYF I have grow very fast. Pick medium sized healthy plants as the first priority. Worry about the flowers, later.


What’s PEOY? And SYF?


----------



## shariea (Nov 1, 2020)

initials of the names: Prince Edward of York (PEOY) and Shin Ye Formosa (SYF)


----------



## Fan Tan Fannie (Nov 1, 2020)

I have a PEOY. It grows very slow. It seems to be actively growing during spring and summer months and then it stalls. I am thinking getting a heat pad, perhaps it grow warm??


----------



## masaccio (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm just now wading into Roth. hybrids for the first time. Just bought a gorgeous Prince Edward of York, BS single growth. From what I've read of the two parents, Roths are cooler growing, Sanderianum is warming growing. My conditions (in the home, not greenhouse), mid-intermediate, under 80 and over 60. Moderately bright LEDs. Hoping for the best. I've been noticing that a bark mix seems to dry out rather quickly. Experimenting with introducing some chopped sphagnum into the mix. Lots of air, still, but a little more moisture to lengthen the time the mix is in the mid-range of moisture availability without heavy sogginess. Any way I look at it, I have to ask if I'm still going to be alive when this thing blooms. It's all about the process and the plants are so magnificent with or without flowers.


----------

